# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum > MakerFarm Forum >  Vary Infill?

## tonybuckley

Hello,

Is there any software where I can vary the level of infill between two given layer numbers.

For if I want a few layers to be extra tough, I can specify?

I am printing something that has a weak point and I don't want to use a high infill for the whole print as it will take ages and use loads of filament.

Thanks,

Tony

----------


## Mjolinor

I don't know if there is a slicer that will do this but I do it by making small holes that are too small to actually show as holes but the conversion to Gcode treats them as an outside so you get "number of layers" of solid round them.

----------


## tonybuckley

Brilliant tip!   Thank you.

----------


## tonybuckley

I have just read that Simpify3D can do this.   That's 150 USD (100 GBP) and I have not bought any software so far as no reason to, but this is tempting.

I wish they would do a trial version, but on the plus side, they do offer a full refund if you don't like within two weeks.

Tony

----------


## cperiod

See http://slic3r.org/blog/modifier-meshes for discussion.

----------


## Alibert

Simpify3D can do it without problems. I have done something similar just yesterday. I had a part with a very difficult curve in it. I printed the first layer at 0.25mm, then 3 layers of 0.15mm, and the rest in layers of 0.2mm to solve that particular problem. Also you can load a table with several parts and have each part with its own infill, shells, supports and other settings. I frequently use that feature as well.

----------


## tonybuckley

> See http://slic3r.org/blog/modifier-meshes for discussion.


That's very interesting!   But how does one create the 'modifier mesh' in say 123D?  Google was not helpful on this.

----------


## cperiod

> That's very interesting!   But how does one create the 'modifier mesh' in say 123D?  Google was not helpful on this.


I made a cube in OpenSCAD the one time I actually used the capability, but if you're desperate i think you could just take an existing shape like a calibration cube and scale it to whatever size you need. The modifier doesn't need to be an exact match for what's being changed, it just has to cover the volume... An intersection operator, in other words.

----------


## tonybuckley

So if I understand, I have the model I wish to print.   I place the new object where I want to change things.

So I end up with three STLs:
1:  A file with the object AND the block where changes will be applied.  This will never be sliced or printed.
2:  A file with JUST the object I am printing.  
3:  A file with JUST the object I am using as the modifier mesh.

So I open file 2 as per normal.   Then got to settings and load the modifer file 3 and make settings changes.

Then slice and print as per normal.

Have I got that right? :-)

Learn something every day.

----------


## cperiod

> So if I understand, I have the model I wish to print.   I place the new object where I want to change things.
> 
> So I end up with three STLs:
> 1:  A file with the object AND the block where changes will be applied.  This will never be sliced or printed.
> 2:  A file with JUST the object I am printing.  
> 3:  A file with JUST the object I am using as the modifier mesh.


Just two STLs; 2 and 3. The file with just the object you're printing, and the modifier mesh describing the area where the changes are applied (which might have been derived from another STL if you, say, built it by scaling a calibration cube and saving it out as an STL, but that's another workflow). STL 1 isn't possible; you wouldn't be able to have an STL combining the object and the block since any slicer would treat it as just a single unified object.

You load the object STL into slic3r, then (in the settings for that object) you load the modifier for that object and change whatever you need, then generate your gcode.

----------


## tonybuckley

Just did a test print and worked perfectly so thank you very much!

I used the three files I mentioned as I needed the object and the mesh in one view to place it correctly.   As I said, this file would never be sliced but shows the whole picture and great with some colour coding.

Thanks again.

----------


## cperiod

> I used the three files I mentioned as I needed the object and the mesh in one view to place it correctly.


Ah, of course. I didn't quite get what you meant by that the first time.

----------


## ServiceXp

I just learned about this ability in S3D. All I can say is WOW, so incredibly easy. The more I use S3D the more I love about it.

----------


## tonybuckley

> I just learned about this ability in S3D. All I can say is WOW, so incredibly easy. The more I use S3D the more I love about it.


What does it do that the free ones do not?  Or possibly the question is what does it do better?  There has to be a reason to buy something.

----------


## kd7eir

Very fast - even extremely high-poly models I made sliced in seconds at very small layer heights
The ability to create multiple "processes" and assign them to different models is very nice, especially when doing dual extrusion prints.
Better smooth top surface with less gaps.
Less stringing and travel moves thru empty areas.
Better surface finishing on inclined parts.
Extra options to avoid stringing (wipe and coast).
Better preview tool.
Better options to change settings thru layers or different STL models printed at the same time.
Interactive, custom placable support material is the killer feature for me, especially the ability to generate them automatically but having the flexibility to delete unwanted supports (in small holes or unreachable places).

----------


## tonybuckley

> Very fast - even extremely high-poly models I made sliced in seconds at very small layer heights
> The ability to create multiple "processes" and assign them to different models is very nice, especially when doing dual extrusion prints.
> Better smooth top surface with less gaps.
> Less stringing and travel moves thru empty areas.
> Better surface finishing on inclined parts.
> Extra options to avoid stringing (wipe and coast).
> Better preview tool.
> Better options to change settings thru layers or different STL models printed at the same time.
> Interactive, custom placable support material is the killer feature for me, especially the ability to generate them automatically but having the flexibility to delete unwanted supports (in small holes or unreachable places).


Sounds great!   Have to save up the pennies.

----------


## ServiceXp

> What does it do that the free ones do not?  Or possibly the question is what does it do better?  There has to be a reason to buy something.


 *kd7eir*  	 Summed it up quite nicely. The program is worth your pennies. Once you get to know and use it, you will never go back...  :Cool:

----------


## ServiceXp

Angus @ MakerMuse did a Slicer Throw Down test check it out here..

----------


## tonybuckley

OK - I have bought simplify3d.

This was about 100 GBP.   This equates to:
- About 5 kilo of filament
- About 38 pints of decent beer
- About 14 bottles of reasonable wine
- About 600 miles on a full tank of diesel (Audi A8)
- 3 good chinese deliveries for two
- 50 UK lottery tickets with a one in 45 million chance of winning

So not a bad investment.

Half way through first print of a Buddha statue.  

My Findings:
- Brilliant Z layer definition at 200 microns.  Much better than Slic£r.
- Brilliant bridging although only over small distances - again much better than other slicing tools for some reason.
- Default settings seem to perform much better than the standard config files supplied by MakerFarm for Slic£r.   This could suggest that adjusting Slic£r settings would result in the same.

The only thing I am currently missing is how to see what the print is doing on each layer in Simplify3D?   I can go to machine settings and see time to run, but I would like to be able to view each layer being printed as I can in Pronterface.  Can't work out how to do that, but sure it is there somewhere.  That would help me understand when to speed up and when to slow down.

So for me, this is looking positive, but the jury is out!

----------


## ServiceXp

> OK - I have bought simplify3d.
> 
> This was about 100 GBP.   This equates to:
> - About 5 kilo of filament
> - About 38 pints of decent beer
> - About 14 bottles of reasonable wine
> - About 600 miles on a full tank of diesel (Audi A8)
> - 3 good chinese deliveries for two
> - 50 UK lottery tickets with a one in 45 million chance of winning
> ...


LOL, Love the comparisons...  :Cool:

----------


## kd7eir

> OK - I have bought simplify3d.
> 
> The only thing I am currently missing is how to see what the print is doing on each layer in Simplify3D?   I can go to machine settings and see time to run, but I would like to be able to view each layer being printed as I can in Pronterface.  Can't work out how to do that, but sure it is there somewhere.  That would help me understand when to speed up and when to slow down.
> 
> So for me, this is looking positive, but the jury is out!



Click "Live Preview Tracking" in the Preview Mode screen. It's right above the "Begin printing over USB" button.

----------


## tonybuckley

> Click "Live Preview Tracking" in the Preview Mode screen. It's right above the "Begin printing over USB" button.


Thank you!

I tried printing this with Slic£r...   http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:925556

It failed very badly.  Just a brick!

With S3D it was perfect and worked immediately.   No trying to break the joints etc.   All I did was increase the extrusion to '1' in settings and a couple of skirts.

This was probably the most challenging thing I would ever ask my printer to do as tolerances so tight, IMG_4674.jpg

So very pleased - utter perfection.

I am still looking at it thinking "WOW - How did that work?"

Picture attached though for some reason not right orientation.

----------


## kd7eir

Glad to hear that S3D is working for you - it has truly changed my entire 3D printing experience.

----------

